# Pest id



## Sbpep (Feb 13, 2019)

What are these?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

^ dead June bug/beetle - Comes from grubs


----------



## Sbpep (Feb 13, 2019)

thanks powhatan. i put down insecticide yesterday and the lawn Gods blessed me with heavy showers overnight so I was very happy this morning to see it already working


----------

